# Can gift be tax deductible?



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

My question is not related entirely to rideshare, so kindly bear with me.

I give money to my old parents and little siblings. They don't live in the US. I checked my Western Union history today, I have sent them $180,000+ since 2012. I lost a brother in 2019, and one 45 days ago due to unfortunate accidents, so some money was spent there too. Now with all the responsibility on my shoulders, as the only son of my parents, this $180k+ amount is not going to decrease if not increase in the next 8 years. I do hope that I could bring it down to $1000/month, and pray that there won't be a big medical bill of my parents.
What is this kind of support called legally? A gift? Anyways, whatever it is called, is there a way I can write off some of it? Should I hire an attorney and see if they can find a way?
Your suggestions will be very much appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

It looks like it will depend in part in what country they live, and also their relationship to you. Here’s an article that may help explain the IRS rules. Good luck to you.








Do You Financially Support Your Family Living Abroad? See if You Qualify for any Deductions and Credits on Your Income Tax - The TurboTax Blog


Family is so important that our love for them remains strong whether they live close or far from us. That’s why we’ll always be willing to help them out no matter where they are located. Sometimes we’ll mail them big boxes stuffed with gifts and souvenirs for a special occasion during the year...




blog.turbotax.intuit.com


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Older Chauffeur said:


> It looks like it will depend in part in what country they live, and also their relationship to you. Here’s an article that may help explain the IRS rules. Good luck to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------

